# Welfare Drug Testing Bill Withdrawn After Amended To Include Testing Lawmakers



## Little Wing (Jan 31, 2012)

too fucking funny. 


Welfare Drug Testing Bill Withdrawn After Amended To Include Testing Lawmakers

A Republican member of the Indiana General Assembly withdrew his bill  to create a pilot program for drug testing welfare applicants Friday  after one of his Democratic colleagues amended the measure to require  drug testing for lawmakers. 
  "There was an amendment offered today that required drug testing for  legislators as well and it passed, which led me to have to then withdraw  the bill," said Rep. Jud McMillin (R-Brookville), sponsor of the  original welfare drug testing bill. 
  The Supreme Court ruled drug testing for political candidates unconstitutional in 1997, striking down a Georgia law.  McMillin said he withdrew his bill so he could reintroduce it on Monday  with a lawmaker drug testing provision that would pass constitutional  muster. 
  "I've only withdrawn it temporarily," he told HuffPost, stressing he  carefully crafted his original bill so that it could survive a legal  challenge. Last year a federal judge, citing the Constitution's ban on  unreasonable search and seizure, struck down a Florida law that required  blanket drug testing of everyone who applied for welfare. 
  McMillin's bill would overcome constitutional problems, he said, by  setting up a tiered screening scheme in which people can opt-out of  random testing. Those who decline random tests would only be screened if  they arouse "reasonable suspicion," either by their demeanor, by being  convicted of a crime, or by missing appointments required by the welfare  office. 
  In the past year Republican lawmakers have pursued welfare drug  testing in more than 30 states and in Congress, and some bills have even  targeted people who claim unemployment insurance and food stamps,  despite scanty evidence the poor and jobless are disproportionately on  drugs. Democrats in several states have countered with bills to require drug testing elected officials. Indiana state Rep. Ryan Dvorak (D-South Bend) introduced just such an amendment on Friday.
  "After it passed, Rep. McMillin got pretty upset and pulled his  bill," Dvorak said. "If anything, I think it points out some of the  hypocrisy. ... If we're going to impose standards on drug testing, then  it should apply to everybody who receives government money."
  	Dvorak said McMillin was mistaken to think testing the legislature  would be unconstitutional, since the stricken Georgia law targeted  candidates and not people already holding office. 
  McMillin, for his part, said he's coming back with a new bill on  Monday, lawmaker testing included. He said he has no problem submitting  to a test himself. 
  "I would think legislators that are here who are responsible for the  people who voted them in, they should be more than happy to consent," he  said. "Give me the cup right now and I will be happy to take the test."


----------



## LAM (Jan 31, 2012)

fuck testing just the lawmakers it's the people on wallstreet that should be getting drug tested also.  it was them and ALEC that wrote the laws to get stiff penalty's such as mandatory minimum sentences for crack cocaine users/sellers while the punishment structure of powdered cocaine is much more lenient.

it was also them that got caught laundering almost 1T in drug cartel money from Mexico a couple of years ago and not a single person spent one hour behind bars.

welfare testing is a complete waste of time, the results from FL with that bullshit law passed by Rick Scott showed 2% usage among applicants.


----------



## hypno (Jan 31, 2012)

Still way too funny that when it comes to "them" politicians quickly take cover and hide.

Wall street bigwigs should NOT be tested for drugs. They likely are not on any and besides they are not worth the cost of the test or the piss in the cup. 

They should be arrested for treason and sent to Gitmo for a little "questioning".


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 31, 2012)

The Wall Street bigwigs SHOULD be tested for drugs.  You'd have to be high as a fucking kite to pull the shit they pull.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 31, 2012)

hypno said:


> Still way too funny that when it comes to "them" politicians quickly take cover and hide.
> 
> *Wall street bigwigs should NOT be tested for drugs. They likely are not on any and besides they are not worth the cost of the test or the piss in the cup. *
> 
> They should be arrested for treason and sent to Gitmo for a little "questioning".



What world do you live in???


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 31, 2012)

The OP is another example of the distance between the lawmaker (rulers) and those government.

The gap is too wide.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 31, 2012)

Test all those bastards. If they wanna impose a law, impose it on everyone
who receives a "handout", or as they'd like it referred to as a "bailout".

Funny how the tune changed when they can incriminate themselves.
Because of that, we should definately test them now.


----------



## LAM (Jan 31, 2012)

hypno said:


> S
> Wall street bigwigs should NOT be tested for drugs. They likely are not on any and besides they are not worth the cost of the test or the piss in the cup.



you obviously don't know many that work on wallstreet, cause they love doing butter.


----------



## hypno (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay maybe they are on drugs, my point was they are not worth the piss in a cup and take them to Gitmo and waterboard them far as I am concerned. Criminals, every last one of them. I think we all pretty much agree to that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 31, 2012)

*butter* - Marijuana; crack 

i had to look that up. Drug Slang Dictionary - Words Starting With B


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 31, 2012)

Well if that's not an admission I don't know what is.


----------



## LAM (Jan 31, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Well if that's not an admission I don't know what is.



the hypocrisy of legislation and behavior in the US knows no bounds...


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 31, 2012)

Our politicians want to rule like they're freakin' Caligula, man.  Crooked as my dogs hind legs, and will screw their own sister..

So they have no qualms in screwing over you & I.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 31, 2012)

everyone getting public paychecks needs to be tested too if this passes. there are enough friggin homeless people and all any welfare person would have to do to replace their street drug is convince a dr they needed some prescription med for depression, anxiety, adhd, or pain and he's legally high at a much higher cost to taxpayers. the drug or drugs plus drs visits. not to mention the cost of testing. no one is thinking this through.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> everyone getting public paychecks needs to be tested too if this passes. there are enough friggin homeless people and all any welfare person would have to do to replace their street drug is convince a dr they needed some prescription med for depression, anxiety, adhd, or pain and he's legally high at a much higher cost to taxpayers. the drug or drugs plus drs visits. not to mention the cost of testing. no one is thinking this through.



Yup, and then if they hit 2-3 Dr's offices a day, saying they hurt their back.
And get a couple of prescriptions, booyah, you can sell the shit for $100.00 for 3 pills.

Just like that, you created a business.


----------



## LAM (Jan 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> everyone getting public paychecks needs to be tested too if this passes. there are enough friggin homeless people and all any welfare person would have to do to replace their street drug is convince a dr they needed some prescription med for depression, anxiety, adhd, or pain and he's legally high at a much higher cost to taxpayers. the drug or drugs plus drs visits. not to mention the cost of testing. no one is thinking this through.



that is how I feel...if you test the ones at the bottom getting a measly $400 a month for a lifetime max of 60 months.  then you surely should be testing those at the top asking for billions every couple of years.  if you file for the EITC on your taxes, then you need to pee in a cup.  if you deduct the interest from your mortgage on your taxes, you need to pee in a cup...etc..etc..etc..

a hand out is a hand out...63% of Americans receive some form of a hand out from the gov either test everybody or nobody.


----------



## troubador (Jan 31, 2012)

Legalizing drugs would do more to benefit the economy.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 31, 2012)

troubador said:


> Legalizing drugs would do more to benefit the economy.



Not the economy for norcal.  We're doing well because of the illegal marijuana industry.  I know many pot growers who voted against the legalization of mj in cali in 2010 because they knew it would hurt them.

but, you are correct, it probably would bring in a ton of tax revenue.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 31, 2012)

LAM said:


> that is how I feel...if you test the ones at the bottom getting a measly $400 a month for a lifetime max of 60 months.  then you surely should be testing those at the top asking for billions every couple of years.  if you file for the EITC on your taxes, then you need to pee in a cup.  if you deduct the interest from your mortgage on your taxes, you need to pee in a cup...etc..etc..etc..
> 
> a hand out is a hand out...63% of Americans receive some form of a hand out from the gov either test everybody or nobody.



Apparently the right to privacy in the constitution means nothing if they do test everybody.


----------



## LAM (Jan 31, 2012)

troubador said:


> Legalizing drugs would do more to benefit the economy.



and decrease crime slightly with varying results depending on the metro, etc.  

it's also the epedeme of hypocrisy as the laws are essentially saying that marijuana use is more harmful than alcohol use to the public when there is no data that comes close to supporting that statement.  it's also a form of discrimination as a lot of people can't go the doctor and get a prescription for something when they are looking to self-medicate.  economically it's pretty much an indicator of the opposite of true free market principles.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 31, 2012)

Soon they will be coming after the Vets on the drug testing.to save money


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2012)

LAM said:


> you obviously don't know many that work on wallstreet, cause they love doing butter.



I knew a pimp from DC, his area was a few blocks from the Capitol bldg he used to have limos coming by all night long, pick up ho's, drop off ho's swing to the other side of the street for an 8-ball...  Why do you think crime is so high in that area?

I saw a documentary of several senators who shared this dingy little apartment.  They made it seem like it was because they are frugal, but I saw the same setup when I was in the Navy, we had the barracks as a backup for when we had to be on duty soon, otherwise we stayed in hotel rooms all the time partying our asses off...  That apartment had the same look....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 31, 2012)

maniclion said:


> I knew a pimp from DC, his area was a few blocks from the Capitol bldg he used to have limos coming by all night long, pick up ho's, drop off ho's swing to the other side of the street for an 8-ball... Why do you think crime is so high in that area?
> 
> I saw a documentary of several senators who shared this dingy little apartment. They made it seem like it was because they are frugal, but I saw the same setup when I was in the Navy, we had the barracks as a backup for when we had to be on duty soon, otherwise we stayed in hotel rooms all the time partying our asses off... That apartment had the same look....


 Your letting my secret out dude...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh they are also trying to get Drugged driver law passed for not on scrits, but they can charge you if your driving on Anti-depress or xannies..just because


----------



## crazyotter (Jan 31, 2012)

If theyre going to test for weed they need to test for tobacco too.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 31, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> The Wall Street bigwigs SHOULD be tested for drugs. You'd have to be high as a fucking kite to pull the shit they pull.


 
Yeah lets test the people who are providing jobs, not the welfare recipients who are taking money to buy drugs....

I dont care what the bigwigs are taking, its working for them, clearly not for those on welfare


----------



## LAM (Jan 31, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Yeah lets test the people who are providing jobs, not the welfare recipients who are taking money to buy drugs....



a whole 2% of welfare recipients tested positive in FL...wow

but they don't create any jobs.  large financial firms don't create net jobs they never have and never will nor is the financial sector a large employer .  the financial sector produces products with no added value.  all they do is swap debt back and forth to each other making money off each transaction, while trying to reduce their own risk and put it back on the tax payers through a variety of methods.  pretty much every country in the world that has a large financial sector is heavily in debt.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 1, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Yeah lets test the people who are providing jobs, not the welfare recipients who are taking money to buy drugs....
> 
> I dont care what the bigwigs are taking, its working for them, clearly not for those on welfare



What those bigwigs are taking helped get us in this huge financial mess in the first place.  Further proof they should be tested is in the fact that they are doing the same shit that caused it all in the first place. 

If they are providing so many jobs with the fantastical amounts of money they are getting where are all the jobs?  With the money they get there shouldn't be one unemployed person in the US with all the jobs they supposedly create.


----------



## Chubby (Feb 1, 2012)

LAM said:


> a whole 2% of welfare recipients tested positive in FL...wow
> 
> but they don't create any jobs.  large financial firms don't create net jobs they never have and never will nor is the financial sector a large employer .  the financial sector produces products with no added value.  all they do is swap debt back and forth to each other making money off each transaction, while trying to reduce their own risk and put it back on the tax payers through a variety of methods.  pretty much every country in the world that has a large financial sector is heavily in debt.


If they create jobs, then it is because they had to in order to make their profit.  They never create jobs because they care about the people or the country.  Those jobs are just by-products.  People should know this by now.


----------



## troubador (Feb 1, 2012)

Chubby said:


> If they create jobs, then it is because they had to in order to make their profit.  They never create jobs because they care about the people or the country.  Those jobs are just by-products.  People should know this by now.


----------



## TonyMack (Feb 1, 2012)

Chubby said:


> If they create jobs, then it is because they had to in order to make their profit.  They never create jobs because they care about the people or the country.  Those jobs are just by-products.  People should know this by now.



Chubby, this is the basis of capitalism. Adam Smith talked about it in his book, An Inquiry into the Nature and Causes of the Wealth of Nations, aka The Wealth of Nations, way back in 1776. Many years before the Communist Manifesto, you seem to be favoring. 

You say it like capitalism is a bad thing. Why do you feel this way?


----------



## secdrl (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice.



secdrl said:


>


----------



## LAM (Feb 1, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> You say it like capitalism is a bad thing. Why do you feel this way?



the bullshit going down in the US for many decades is the furthest thing from true capitalism or free markets...almost the exact opposite


----------



## LAM (Feb 1, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Apparently the right to privacy in the constitution means nothing if they do test everybody.



exactly...so what do bullies do?  pick on those that can't defend themselves, the poor...


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> You say it like capitalism is a bad thing. Why do you feel this way?


If you think capitalism  exists in America you need to be drug tested.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> If you think capitalism  exists in America you need to be drug tested.



Yup, the American Dream is *DEAD!*


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 1, 2012)

they just need to legalize everything like Switzerland there crime is so low and Amsterdam too there 1 million + in jail over drugs that coast the tax payers 12.5 biollion in taxes a year for pot and coke or whaever  it's all about money where i live they cut rehabs and open more jail so the state and private owened jails make money too 

the whole damn thing is fucked no matter what way you look at it the war on drugs will never end  if it cost 1 penny to produce something and you make 1$ on it ,   It will never stop ever thats why you see whats going on in mexico right now with all the cartels fighting drugs reach everyone no matter  what back round you come from plus the pharm company's are some off the ruthless mofos out there  

the DC mayor got busted for smoking crack come on now 

I don't see a solution too any of this shit thats going on anyway  anytime soon too much money to be made for the gov and state the rich and the poor do suffer  not saying that the poor arent that way for reasons but thats a dif story  ahhhhh

Regan fulled the drug market with Noreaga 

yeah they flipped it real quick when they'ed be tested too huh


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> they just need to legalize everything like Switzerland there crime is so low and Amsterdam too there 1 million + in jail over drugs that coast the tax payers 12.5 biollion in taxes a year for pot and coke or whaever  it's all about money where i live they cut rehabs and open more jail so the state and private owened jails make money too
> 
> the whole damn thing is fucked no matter what way you look at it the war on drugs will never end  if it cost 1 penny to produce something and you make 1$ on it ,   It will never stop ever thats why you see whats going on in mexico right now with all the cartels fighting drugs reach everyone no matter  what back round you come from plus the pharm company's are some off the ruthless mofos out there
> 
> ...



all of that makes too much sense, you're not understanding how our country and government works, they want the drug war and they want 1+  million in prison, it's all business.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...g-money-benefits-big-brother-corrupt-ban.html


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah i do know thats what they want i was just pointing out things i know it's all about the  money they can and do make there greedy ass hell it will never stop any time soon   well ever there too stupid to look at it as a logical protocol they just want there money anyway they can get it and they get it!!




another thing thats makes no scene it's not illegal to do drugs just to posses them  wtf is that ? You have to posses them in the first place to do them idk just all around bull shit, and any illegal drug thats on the street theres a pharm  company thats has one to make you feel the same way as street drugs they just want you on government  dope instead of street dope so it's ok do do oxy's, adderall, perc's , ritalin for 10 yr olds wtf is that about now there are some who really need them but not half instead of fixing the problem throw a pill at it


----------



## LAM (Feb 1, 2012)

Prince said:


> all of that makes too much sense, you're not understanding how our country and government works, they want the drug war and they want 1+  million in prison, it's all business.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...g-money-benefits-big-brother-corrupt-ban.html



yep...the more people they can fit in their for profit prison system the more "slave labor" in manufacturing can get farmed out to that industry and the more money the top corporations make or the "capitalists" at the top.k

since the USD is being replaced as the world's #1 reserve currency the middle class in the US is no longer needed.  the US hyped up the middle class so the USD looked good after Brent Woods being attacched to a strong stable, growing economy.  now the US will return back the days of the late 1800's unless people wake the fuck up.


----------



## hypno (Feb 2, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> If you think capitalism  exists in America you need to be drug tested.



Capitalism in the US died off long ago. It was replaced with something designed to look like it but really intended to hide something far more sinister in the background. The wealthy ruling class that owns the government. 

What we have, maybe always had is an Oligarchy. 

*ol·i·gar·chy/ˈäliˌgärkē/*

Noun:

A small group of people having control  of a country, organization, or institution.
A state governed by such a group.
Welcome to America.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 2, 2012)

LAM said:


> fuck testing just the lawmakers it's the people on wallstreet that should be getting drug tested also.  it was them and ALEC that wrote the laws to get stiff penalty's such as mandatory *minimum sentences for crack cocaine users/sellers while the punishment structure of powdered cocaine is much more lenient.
> *
> it was also them that got caught laundering almost 1T in drug cartel money from Mexico a couple of years ago and not a single person spent one hour behind bars.
> 
> welfare testing is a complete waste of time, the results from FL with that bullshit law passed by Rick Scott showed 2% usage among applicants.



They have changed those laws, they were being called out for what they were too much, an attack on the poor.


----------



## btex34n88 (Feb 4, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> What those bigwigs are taking helped get us in this huge financial mess in the first place. Further proof they should be tested is in the fact that they are doing the same shit that caused it all in the first place.
> 
> If they are providing so many jobs with the fantastical amounts of money they are getting where are all the jobs? With the money they get there shouldn't be one unemployed person in the US with all the jobs they supposedly create.


 
 Why would any company hire someone right now? Companies are taxed out their asses in order to support our government. So were paying more taxes, have less money...and they want us to hire more employees...yes great idea 

Im not saying some of these large companies arent run by corrupt people, but there are "other" companies out there people just choose to blame it on the select few who are cashing in


----------



## LAM (Feb 4, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Why would any company hire someone right now? Companies are taxed out their asses in order to support our government.



in reality the US is a low tax country.  

on paper US corps "pay" a rate of something like 35% but in reality the effective rate what they really pay is less than 3% as is shown here at the Tax Policy Center.  And when compared to other OECD country's the US was about collecting about 10% less in taxes than the OECD average before the global banking collapse in 2007 as the tables show here.


----------



## hypno (Feb 4, 2012)

LAM said:


> in reality the US is a low tax country.
> 
> on paper US corps "pay" a rate of something like 35% but in reality the effective rate what they really pay is less than 3% as is shown here at the Tax Policy Center.  And when compared to other OECD country's the US was about collecting about 10% less in taxes than the OECD average before the global banking collapse in 2007 as the tables show here.



^^^So true! I would rep you but I have been to generous in the last 24 hours. Given out to many rep points. Still very true!


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> everyone getting public paychecks needs to be tested too if this passes. there are enough friggin homeless people and all any welfare person would have to do to replace their street drug is convince a dr they needed some prescription med for depression, anxiety, adhd, or pain and he's legally high at a much higher cost to taxpayers. the drug or drugs plus drs visits. not to mention the cost of testing. no one is thinking this through.





IronAddict said:


> Yup, and then if they hit 2-3 Dr's offices a day, saying they hurt their back.
> And get a couple of prescriptions, booyah, you can sell the shit for $100.00 for 3 pills.
> 
> Just like that, you created a business.



Do you guys know how much it costs to just visit a Physician for a check up without insurance? Just to talk to the guy? $100 minimum in my city. Im sure it varies state by state.

I have a herniated disc and needed to find someone with a Decompression machine. Found a Chiropractor(I hate them) but he had the machine. First visit with therapy $257! He even exacerbated my pain(proves why I hate them). He Charged me $25 for using his reusable ice pack during my electro stim. Fucking douche. 

Also Physicians are keened to spot pill poppers and addicts. Esp when youre a new patient. 

And youre talking about hittin up to two or three of these expensive professionals "a day" just to cover up a drug addiction while on welfare? And not even putting the price of the medication, also, w/o insurance into consideration?

Im not on welfare but do you really think it'll be that feasible?

And whats up with $100 for 3 pills?! Since when did the Doctor start writing scripts for extacy?

IMO Laws should apply evenly among citizens and our government. Period. But then again, we dont live in a perfect world.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 4, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Do you guys know how much it costs to just visit a Physician for a check up without insurance? Just to talk to the guy? $100 minimum in my city. Im sure it varies state by state.
> 
> I have a herniated disc and needed to find someone with a Decompression machine. Found a Chiropractor(I hate them) but he had the machine. First visit with therapy $257! He even exacerbated my pain(proves why I hate them). He Charged me $25 for using his reusable ice pack during my electro stim. Fucking douche.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club, I was 6 days into a staph infection when I went to the doc (365$) who looked at me for 20 sec before telling me I better start taking antibiotics RIGHT NOW, which I knew but had to have him tell me to be able to buy them. Now I have insurance and 5 herniated disks in my lumbar area, they tell me I need physical therapy 2 a week for 50 bucks a pop (with insurance).


----------



## LAM (Feb 4, 2012)

hypno said:


> ^^^So true! I would rep you but I have been to generous in the last 24 hours. Given out to many rep points. Still very true!



it's sooo much worst than that, most have no clue because they get most of their info from televised media stations that spout the rhetoric and propaganda that is soothing to their ears.

here are just a couple:

the US fed gov hands out twice the amount of monies spent on welfare to people to US large firms, including Walmart the most profitable company in world history along with other Fortune and Global 500's.  yes US taxpayer monies going to reduce the financial "burden" on these company's...

the effective avg corp tax rate at 2% is at a 40-50 year low, while profits are at all time highs.  US large firms us tax shelters in the Cayman Island (Rommney, etc.) and other known tax shelters to avoid paying federal income tax.  US tax rates are the LOWEST out of all highly industrialized wealthy country's in the OECD...and the stooges on the Hill constantly fight to get these rates lowered with the lamest excuse of them all being "they need these monies to stay competitive" with other firms in other country's.....an interesting twist on capitalism and "free markets"...

many US large firms take out insurance policies on their workers w/o the employee knowing (why is this even legal?), called "dead peasant" policies.  the added expense of the premiums lowers their taxable liabilities, boosting profits and share prices.  upon death of the worker these monies are used to fund bonuses for executives, etc...they do not go to the family...

US defense contractors use prison labor at wages ranging from $.23 to $1.15 an hr to assemble various components for missile systems, body armor, helmets, etc. and other goods for US military use and for sale to other country's.  Company's like Boeing, Lockheed Martin,  General Dynamics, etc. some very profitable company's that were just about all named in the corp tax dodger report released several months ago.  these company's along with wallstreet banks paid their lobbyists and worked with ALEC to get the 3 strikes rule passed for non-violent offenders, which account for about 75% of US prison populations and to get more than half of US states to privatize their prison systems for profit.  All these things started in the 80's, the same time that unions were being busted and "crack" cocaine first made it's appearance in the US.

http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/misc/RL32380.pdf

...there is no such thing as "free markets" in reality.  the US is a low tax country, the US doesn't trade for shit and trade liberalization agreements between the US and other country's only effect "specific" sectors of the economy. US goods are assembled out of the US and imported tariff free mostly for household goods and items that are consumed by those in the 3 lower income quintiles.  the top 5% account for 35% of US consumption while the bottom quintile accounts for 5%.  the amount of income earned directly correlates with the ability to save and build wealth which allows current consumption NOT fueled by debt.

just because you are told a lie over and over and over doesn't mean you have to believe it...


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 4, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Why would any company hire someone right now? *Companies are taxed out their asses in order to support our government. So were paying more taxes, have less money...and they want us to hire more employees...yes great idea*
> 
> Im not saying some of these large companies arent run by corrupt people, but there are "other" companies out there people just choose to blame it on the select few who are cashing in


 
Lets say (for the sake of the argument) that the US is a high tax country when it comes to corporations. Only reason I could possibly see for not expanding and hiring more people would be if by doing so there would not be any increase in profits, that would just be a bad business decision anyway. This "you want me to pay taxes so how about I just hire nobody!" attitude is bullshit though and only fools a stupid few. Business owners that don't want to hire out of spite and are trying to force the government to drop their taxes if they want them to hire (even though hiring now would be profitable) are piece of shit scumbags. 

And something about the capital gains tax being lower than the income tax doesn't feel right to me. In a country where just about everybody babbles on about "hard work" it seems kind of f'd up that a guy who digs ditches (hard work right) pays a bigger portion of his check than the guy who may or may not have been handed down a bunch of money and makes millions of shuffling that money around. I understand that smarts (sometimes luck) should make you allot of money but how does that justify a lower tax rate?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Zaphod (Feb 5, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Why would any company hire someone right now? Companies are taxed out their asses in order to support our government. So were paying more taxes, have less money...and they want us to hire more employees...yes great idea
> 
> Im not saying some of these large companies arent run by corrupt people, but there are "other" companies out there people just choose to blame it on the select few who are cashing in



All this has been proven as BS from the above posts.


----------



## LAM (Feb 5, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> And something about the capital gains tax being lower than the income tax doesn't feel right to me. In a country where just about everybody babbles on about "hard work" it seems kind of f'd up that a guy who digs ditches (hard work right) pays a bigger portion of his check than the guy who may or may not have been handed down a bunch of money and makes millions of shuffling that money around. I understand that smarts (sometimes luck) should make you allot of money but how does that justify a lower tax rate?



because it's not right and has no beneficial effects on the economy.  I attached a document from the CBO that shows the 5 income quintiles and the sources of their annual income.  only the top quintile (5th) derives any measurable income from capital, and of that the top 1% derives roughly 30% of the annual income from it.

* tax reductions on capital have created no supply-side effect in the past 30 years.  there is no empirical data from the past 3 decades that supports this myth.

* earners in the top 1% ARE NOT JOB CREATORS, it's another big lie.  small business have always created the net jobs ( net jobs = jobs gained - jobs lost).  less than 3% of small business owners fall into the top 1% of earners.  when large firms reduce their workforce the majority of those people eventually end up working for a small firm.  jobless recovery's are a sign of a lack of demand of goods and services provided by small firms.

* increasing income inequality makes the economy less stable and encourages rent seeking activities by capitalists at the top.  the central bank lowers funding rates to increase consumption.  low interest rates tend to cause an increase in asset prices and the cost of living.  they also lower the return on fixed-income investments that provide income for retired individuals, foundations and other entities dependent on bond interest for income.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 5, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Do you guys know how much it costs to just visit a Physician for a check up without insurance? Just to talk to the guy? $100 minimum in my city. Im sure it varies state by state.
> 
> I have a herniated disc and needed to find someone with a Decompression machine. Found a Chiropractor(I hate them) but he had the machine. First visit with therapy $257! He even exacerbated my pain(proves why I hate them). He Charged me $25 for using his reusable ice pack during my electro stim. Fucking douche.
> 
> ...



my point was people on welfare get free health care. it wouldn't cost them a single cent to get few prescriptions rolling to replace their street drugs. doctors visits are free, even specialists, and meds are free.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my point was people on welfare get free health care. it wouldn't cost them a single cent to get few prescriptions rolling to replace their street drugs. doctors visits are free, even specialists, and meds are free.


----------

